# Armour Wear Level IV Stand Alone Plate VS .338 RUM!



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

:Confuse:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

You made a believer out of me,I don't wanna get shot with a 338.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll have an extra ration of "RUM" please


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Note to self. Don't get shot with a .338 while wearing level IIIA body armor.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

I went with the AR500 level III shown in the video but opted for the added security of their Kevlar Spall cover in addition to their Line-X Spall coating.
I'm surprised when I see these plates take repeated hits (6 hits from .308) not like the ceramic plates that are not rated for multiple hits.
But it's 2lbs heavier per plate.... I decided the trade off was worth it!

.338 RUM & .300winmag






The .50cal was fun to see...


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The impact would stop your heart


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

You'd probably be a bag of goo... But a less messy burden for your crew to deal with.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Soldier was wearing Ceramic plates standard issue vest. It is real. Watch to the end. The rest of his team dealt with shooters.


----------

